
When Hashing Isn't Hashing (Cryptography) - CiPHPerCoder
https://adamcaudill.com/2016/05/23/when-hashing-isnt-hashing/
======
thusoy
I think the word you're looking for is key stretching.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_stretching](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_stretching)

